# Sir Vape Kloof.



## BigGuy (11/9/18)

First of our Express shops opening soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier (11/9/18)

Awesome!!! That is brilliant news! Closer to home so I don't have to travel down to the Berea 
Hopefully you can stock the coils that I bought on the weekend from your Essenwood branch? Aspire Nautilus BVC 1.8 ohm.


----------



## Sir Vape (11/9/18)

Laura Lee-Hillier said:


> Awesome!!! That is brilliant news! Closer to home so I don't have to travel down to the Berea
> Hopefully you can stock the coils that I bought on the weekend from your Essenwood branch? Aspire Nautilus BVC 1.8 ohm.



Hey Laura yes we will have stock. As well as some new 1,2ohm NS Aspire BVC coils which you must give a go as well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier (11/9/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey Laura yes we will have stock. As well as some new 1,2ohm NS Aspire BVC coils which you must give a go as well


Will the NS Aspire coils fit into a Nautilus 2? Hope so because I've gone through one coil already using the Zonk nic salts. Turned my wattage down and hoping the next coil lasts a bit longer  When does your Kloof store open?


----------



## Sir Vape (12/9/18)

Laura Lee-Hillier said:


> Will the NS Aspire coils fit into a Nautilus 2? Hope so because I've gone through one coil already using the Zonk nic salts. Turned my wattage down and hoping the next coil lasts a bit longer  When does your Kloof store open?


 
Store opens on the 22nd Sept

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier (12/9/18)

Thank You @Sir Vape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (14/9/18)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (14/9/18)

BigGuy said:


>


First store opening in a long time that I'm not working! 

First weekend in a long time that I'm going to the berg! 

How badly is that bakkie parked?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (14/9/18)

Stosta said:


> First store opening in a long time that I'm not working!
> 
> First weekend in a long time that I'm going to the berg!
> 
> How badly is that bakkie parked?


All that protein is making you a sour p@$$%

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

